# Young, slim and diabetic



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2009)

Interesting report from the Times Online, stressing that it's not just overweight over-40's that get diabetes...

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article5901448.ece


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2009)

Just as an addendum to this, here's a story about Halle's (Type 2) diabetes:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-371528/Halle-Berry-My-battle-diabetes.html


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2009)

The plot thickens! Apparently, Halle was diagnosed as Type 1, but 'managed to wean herself off insulin' and so 'dropped' from Type 1 to Type 2!!

http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/...d-her-way-up-from-type-1-to-type-2-diabetes-/

Hmmm... perhaps we could all wean ourselves off insulin - I guess we're not trying as hard as Halle!


----------



## aymes (Mar 15, 2009)

" Halle says she worked herself up from type 1 to type 2..."

Gee, I guess I must work harder to rid myself of this dependance on insulin....!

I appreciate this is a hangover from the days of 'insulin dependant' and 'non insulin dependant'  categorisation but such a shame to see someone so in the public eye, who could do real things to help people's understanding of the condition, continuing some of the myths, particularly as (despite some notable exceptions) I feel there have been some improvments in reporting in recent months.


----------



## katie (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah I read about Halle Berry a while ago. What an idiot! She doesn't have a clue.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 16, 2009)

I remember when this all went off, last year I think. I kinda feel a bit sorry for her, she doesn't seem to really have a good understanding of what is going on with her diabetes.
Clearly she was mis-diagnosed with type 1 if she has been able to come off insulin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amEM-geXY7o 
this is the youtube video of her briefly explaining this

http://diabetesupdate.blogspot.com/2007/11/halle-berry-poster-girl-for-mody.html 
a blog with a possible explanation of her diabetes


----------



## Admin (Mar 16, 2009)

I read that article in the paper Northerner and thought it was a really well written piece - by Dr Mark Porter. You posted about it quicker than me! Unfortunately they used Halles pic - buit well written and accurate was more important!


----------



## katie (Mar 17, 2009)

She was diagnosed with type 1 in 1989.  You would think she would have learnt about the differences between the two types by now and maybe explained it in the press so that she could educate people like herself in future :/


----------

